# [SOLVED] Computer shuts down by itself



## dsnmssp (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello all,

My computer is:
Windows Vista Ultimate
AMD Sempron Processor 3000+ 1.81 GHz
RAM 895 MB

For more than a month now it shuts down by itself when I'm using it. It shuts down out of the blue, unexpectedly, in a second, not restarting. It has happened about 30 times the past month or so. There are days when it hasn't done it. Then some days it shuts down just one time, some days several times. Today it happened 4-5 times. Sometimes when I turn it on again, before it has loaded and it shuts down again. Sometimes it works for minutes or hours and it shuts down again. It shuts down when I'm in the process of working, without me clicking the shut down button. Sometimes I have lost my unsaved documents.

It has been like this since the tech guy cleaned my computer from viruses that had infected the PC.

I took it to the tech guy but he couldn't fix it.

Any help, suggestions, or ideas about what can be done to prevent the computer from shutting down by itself like this, are greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down by itself*

i will start by saying i am no expert. this problem has happend to me before. once it was because my CPU fan had a lose wire stuck in it so as a saftey it shut down. the other time was because i was in the middle of an intense gaming session playing Crysis on Ultra high settings and my CPU got to hot. both times was heat/CPU related. so i would first off have you check and make sure your cpu fan is in good operation and also make sure your bios settings are not too low


----------



## dsnmssp (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down by itself*

Thank you! That's what a couple of other people told me - that it is heat-related. One person told me to press f1 it will go to Bios->health status-> cpu temperature. I'll try that tomorrow. Is that a good idea? Any other ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down by itself*

what
video card
cpu
m/board
power supply
brand
wattage
are you running
any error message
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## dsnmssp (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down by itself*



dai said:


> what
> video card
> cpu
> m/board
> ...


Where can I find these things? I don't get error messages.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down by itself*

the psu details are on the side of the power supply
what's inside this will tell you
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/
no error message usually relates to power or heat problems


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down by itself*

just remember that on some computers you have to press F1 to enter the bios and on many others it is the DEL key. youll have about 5 seconds during startup to input the key. it will prompt you for it in the first stages of the computer booting. i would suggest in the bios menue going and resetting the default settings. usually this is done in the last menu of the bios. then reboot and see if this has helped. but as dai has said post your computer details and any error messages. this will help the trouble shooting process


----------



## dsnmssp (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down by itself*

Hello all,

The tech guy has fixed it. It seems the fan had burnt out. He put a new fan. He said that the temperature had been more than 100 degrees and that more than 50 degrees is very dangerous. He said we have saved it or the computer would have burnt out.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer shuts down by itself*

glad you have it sorted


----------

